# Ο πόλεμος των εγκυκλοπαιδειών και η διαχείριση της γνώσης



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

Σαν θέμα για έκθεση μού βγήκε αυτό που διάβαζα στο BBC:

"We believe that the creation and documentation of knowledge is a collaborative process but not a democratic one." Discuss.

Η δήλωση προέρχεται από τον πρόεδρο της Encyclopaedia Britannica, η οποία σχεδιάζει να ανοίξει τη σύνταξη των λημμάτων της στον κόσμο του Ίντερνετ, αλλά με μέτρο.

Η είδηση, από το BBC.
Περισσότερα στο ιστολόγιο της Britannica, όπου κάποια κυρία έγραψε προχτές:
You won’t make people switch from Wikipedia, and if you do it would take years upon years to achieve it.
It’s too little too late, and that’s the problem with many companies/organizations during modern times. They cannot react to change fast enough, so Britannica for example is now trying to play catch-up and has been left behind.

Δίπλα δίπλα, στο BBC, υπάρχει και η είδηση για τον καινούργιο πονοκέφαλο στην Wikipedia, όπου, αφού χρήστες άλλαξαν δύο σελίδες με αποτέλεσμα να διαβάζουν οι αναγνώστες (για όσο κράτησε) ότι είχαν πεθάνει δύο Αμερικανοί γερουσιαστές (ο ένας ήταν ο Έντουαρντ Κένεντι), αρχίζουν να σκέφτονται την άσκηση προληπτικού ελέγχου. Τα υπέρ και τα κατά, σε περίληψη, στην είδηση.

Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τι τραβάει ένας αρχισυντάκτης που προσπαθεί να ισορροπήσει τα γραφόμενα σε ένα αμφιλεγόμενο θέμα.

*Ερώτηση: Θα είχαμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αν επιτρέπαμε στους χρήστες να συμπληρώνουν τους τίτλους των μεταφραστικών νημάτων (πάντα με δυνατότητα επέμβασης κάποιου συντονιστή μετά);*

Πρώτη απάντηση: εκεί που ο νυν αρμόδιος ξεχνάει να κάνει τη δουλειά, ΝΑΙ!


----------



## stathis (Jan 26, 2009)

*Wikipedia και Britannica αρχίζουν να αλληλοεμπνέονται*

Η είδηση στο in.gr:

H Wikipedia ετοιμάζει νέο σύστημα ελέγχου σύμφωνα με το οποίο οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή στα λήμματά της θα πρέπει να εγκρίνεται από «έμπιστους» επιμελητές. Tην ίδια ώρα, η Britannica αλλάζει την πολιτική της προς την αντίθεση κατεύθυνση, επιτρέποντας στους χρήστες της να συνεισφέρουν υλικό.
Oι αλλαγές που σκέφτεται να εφαρμόσει η Wikipedia έχουν στόχο την αποφυγή παραπλανητικών αναρτήσεων και τη βελτίωση της αξιοπιστίας των άρθρων της, αναφέρει το CNet.com. Η νέα διαδικασία ελέγχου προβλέπει ότι μόνο οι έμπιστοι, εξουσιοδοτημένοι επιμελητές θα μπορούν να δημοσιεύουν άμεσα αλλαγές στα άρθρα, ενώ οποιαδήποτε άλλη ενημέρωση θα πρέπει πρώτα να λαμβάνει την έγκρισή τους.
Η πρόταση για την αλλαγή πολιτικής έρχεται περίπου μια εβδομάδα μετά την εμφάνιση μιας κακοπροαίρετης καταχώρησης στη Wikipedia, η οποία ανακοίνωνε ότι οι γερουσιαστές Τεντ Κένεντι και Ρόμπερτ Μπερντ πέθαναν στη διάρκεια της ορκωμοσίας του Μπαράκ Ομπάμα.
«Αυτές οι ανοησίες θα είχαν αποτραπεί κατά 100% με το νέο σύστημα Εγκεκριμένων Αναθεωρήσεων (Flagged Revisions)», γράφει σε σελίδα συζήτησης της Wikipedia ο ιδρυτής της Τζίμι Ουέιλς. Τόνισε πάντως ότι οι καθυστερήσεις που θα επιφέρει η νέα διαδικασία στην ενημέρωση των λημμάτων δεν θα υπερβαίνουν τη μια εβδομάδα.
Το νέο σχέδιο τέθηκε πάντως σε δημόσιο διάλογο και κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος που διαφωνεί θα έχει το επόμενο διάστημα να προτείνει εναλλακτικές λύσεις.
Στο μεταξύ, η Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Britannica ανακοίνωσε ότι, για πρώτη φορά από την ίδρυσή της το 1768, θα επιτρέψει στους αναγνώστες της να τροποποιούν τα λήμματά της.
Από την επόμενη εβδομάδα οι συνδρομητές του δικτυακού τόπου της Britannica θα μπορούν να προτείνουν αλλαγές οι οποίες θα δημοσιεύονται υπογεγραμμένες εφόσον εγκριθούν από τους επιμελητές της εγκυκλοπαίδειας.
Η ομώνυμη αμερικανική εταιρεία στην οποία ανήκει η εγκυκλοπαίδεια ίσως είναι εκ των πραγμάτων αναγκασμένη να προχωρήσει σε αλλαγές καθώς βλέπει την απήχηση της Wikipedia, βασικού ανταγωνιστή της, να γιγαντώνεται σε όλο τον κόσμο: Σύμφωνα με τους Times της Νέας Υόρκης, η Wikipedia προσελκύει 6 εκατ. αναγνώστες την ημέρα ενώ η Britannica μόλις 1,5 εκατ.
Μιλώντας στο Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων, ο πρόεδρος της Britannica Ζορζ Κάουζ επέμεινε πάντως ότι η εγκυκλοπαίδειά του δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μοιάσει με τη Wikipedia.
«Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε [...] Η Wikipedia συνεισφέρει στη διάδοση της πληροφορίας και πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι ικανοποιημένοι μαζί της ως τη μόνη τους πηγή αναφοράς, όπως πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι ικανοποιημένοι τρώγοντας κάθε μέρα στα MacDonald's » σχολίασε.



nickel said:


> *Ερώτηση: Θα είχαμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αν επιτρέπαμε στους χρήστες να συμπληρώνουν τους τίτλους των μεταφραστικών νημάτων (πάντα με δυνατότητα επέμβασης κάποιου συντονιστή μετά);*


Ναι! (αλλά *πάντα* να τα κοιτάει και ένα συντονιστικό μάτι)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Ερώτηση: Θα είχαμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αν επιτρέπαμε στους χρήστες να συμπληρώνουν τους τίτλους των μεταφραστικών νημάτων (πάντα με δυνατότητα επέμβασης κάποιου συντονιστή μετά);*


Ο/Η ΟΡ (original poster), αυτός/-ή μαλλαλόγια που ανοίγει ένα νήμα, πρέπει να έχει τη δυνατότητα να το μαρκάρει και ως "solved". Οι helpers τού φόρουμ όταν βλέπουν νήματα μαρκαρισμένα "solved" γνωρίζουν ότι το θέμα έχει λήξει και δεν χρειάζεται να ασχοληθούν άλλο, έχοντας έτσι τη δυνατότητα να κατευθύνουν τους πεπερασμένους (όσον αφορά το χρόνο) πόρους τους προς άλλα νήματα που περιμένουν απάντηση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

stathis said:


> Η Wikipedia συνεισφέρει στη διάδοση της πληροφορίας και πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι ικανοποιημένοι μαζί της ως τη μόνη τους πηγή αναφοράς, όπως πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι ικανοποιημένοι τρώγοντας κάθε μέρα στα MacDonald's » σχολίασε.[/COLOR]



Αυτό είναι και το βασικότερο. Γιατί η Wikipedia μπορείς για εμάς να είναι ένα από τα βασικότερα εργαλεία, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αναξιόπιστη, ανακριβής και πολλές φορές παραπλανητική, έχοντας δε φοβερή δύναμη στη διάδοση των πληροφοριών και τη διαμόρφωση ιδεών. Τουλάχιστον, να ανοίξει η Μπριτάνικα να έχουμε αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 30, 2009)

Κι εδώ, ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο της Guardian μαζί με αξιολόγηση από τους ειδικούς συντάκτες της εφημερίδας λημμάτων της Wikipedia που αντιστοιχούν στην ειδικότητά τους.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, το άρθρο της Γκάρντιαν χρονολογείται από το 2005. Μήπως θα έπρεπε μαζί να προσθέσουμε και το ιστορικό των βελτιώσεων ανά άρθρο για να είμαστε πιο δίκαιοι, π.χ.:
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Haute_couture&limit=500&action=history
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Basque_people&limit=500&action=history


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 30, 2009)

Το είδα ότι είναι από το 2005, αλλά πώς θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε δίκαιοι από τη στιγμή που είναι μια χρησιμότατη μεν, ερασιτεχνική δε εργασία; Ο τίτλος του άρθρου είναι "can you trust Wikipedia"?


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2009)

Ε, αν δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε δίκαιοι, τότε δεν μιλάμε για αξιολόγηση, αλλά για το χρονικό ενός προαναγγελθέντος θαψίματος. :)

ΥΓ Δεν υποστηρίζω ότι η Wikipedia αποτελεί την πλέον αξιόπιστη πηγή εγκυκλοπαιδικών πληροφοριών, μην παρεξηγηθούμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 30, 2009)

Δεν είναι ζήτημα θαψίματος. Είναι ζήτημα απλά μιας επισήμανσης η οποία θεωρώ ότι *πρέπει *να γίνει και γι' αυτό άλλωστε πόσταρα το αρθράκι. 

Όλοι χρησιμοποιούμε την Wikipedia (εγώ πρώτος απ' όλους). Αλλά εμείς ως επαγγελματίες της πληροφορίας ξέρουμε (θέλω να πιστεύω) πώς να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε: with a grain of salt.

Αυτά που γράφει μέσα πολλές φορές, είναι ...άσε καλύτερα. Και σαφέστατα είναι μια πολύ χρήσιμη πηγή, αλλά η δύναμη και η ορμή που έχει αποκτήσει την κάνουν επικίνδυνη, γιατί ένα τόσο δα λαθάκι στη Wikipedia γίνεται χιονοστιβάδα σε χρόνο μηδέν και μετά άντε να τα μαζέψεις. 

Αυτό. :)

Υ.Γ. Και φυσικά δεν αναφερόμουν στα συγκεκριμένα άρθρα που σχολιάζει η Guardian. Αυτά είναι μόνο ενδεικτικά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τουλάχιστον, να ανοίξει η Μπριτάνικα να έχουμε αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες.


Εγώ, στο άρθρο που τσιτάρισε ο Στάθης δε διάβασα για άνοιγμα αλλά για άνοιγμα στους συνδρομητές. Μόνο αυτοί θα μπορούν απλώς να υποβάλουν προτάσεις. Σε αυτό φαίνεται να συγκλίνουν, αφού στην πράξη και στη Wikip προτάσεις πια θα υποβάλλεις.

Θυμάμαι πάντως προ καιρού μια μελέτη Wikipedia vs. Britannica που είχε συμπεράνει ότι τα ποσοστά λάθους ήταν τα ίδια. Τη θυμάται κανείς άλλος; Για να μη μιλήσουμε για το πόσα λήμματα έχει η μία και πόσα η άλλη, για το σε πόσες γλώσσες είναι, πόσα θυγατρικά πρότζεκτ έχει, κλπ. κλπ. Πρόκειται για δύο ανόμοια πράγματα. Δύσκολα συγκρίνονται.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 31, 2009)

Costas said:


> Θυμάμαι πάντως προ καιρού μια μελέτη Wikipedia vs. Britannica που είχε συμπεράνει ότι τα ποσοστά λάθους ήταν τα ίδια. Τη θυμάται κανείς άλλος; Για να μη μιλήσουμε για το πόσα λήμματα έχει η μία και πόσα η άλλη, για το σε πόσες γλώσσες είναι, πόσα θυγατρικά πρότζεκτ έχει, κλπ. κλπ. Πρόκειται για δύο ανόμοια πράγματα. Δύσκολα συγκρίνονται.



Ναι, αλλά εγώ δεν σχολιάζω αυτό, αλλά την αξιοπιστία των πληροφοριών. Εσύ θεωρείς την Βικιπαιίδεια περισσότερο αξιόπιστη από την Μπριτάνικα; Γιατί εγώ όχι.

Αυτή εδώ είναι η μελέτη, αν και διαβάζοντας το άρθρο έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες για την εγκυρότητά της; Δηλαδή, πώς ακριβώς τα μετράς αυτά τα πράγματα. Διαβάζεις π.χ. στην Wikipedia βιογραφίες και είναι σαν να διαβάζεις εγκώμια από fan club.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2009)

Ναι, μπράβο για το λινκ. Το Nature πάντως θεωρείται σοβαρό περιοδικό. Δεν είμαι συνδρομητής της Britannica και δεν ξέρω να πω κάτι παραπάνω.
Σημείωση: όταν λέμε Wikipedia, εγώ εννοώ την αγγλική...


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2009)

Χρησιμοποιώ την Britannica τακτικότατα από το 1974, παλιά τυπωμένη και αργότερα ψηφιακή, από τη στιγμή που κυκλοφόρησε σε σιντί. Με είχε σταματήσει τότε ένας πλασιέ τους στα σκαλιά του Dillons και μόνο που δεν τον αγκάλιασα από τη χαρά μου. Και την είχα πληρώσει χρυσάφι εκείνη την εποχή. (Μου φαίνεται, σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω σε ταβέρνες επί δύο χρόνια.  )

Σήμερα σπάνια θα καταφύγω σ' αυτήν. Αλλά θα _καταφύγω_. Είναι η πηγή της γνώσης όπου _καταφεύγεις_ όταν αναζητάς πλήρη, βαθιά, εμπεριστατωμένη και αξιόπιστη πληροφόρηση. Θα έπρεπε εναλλακτικά να βάλω κάτω βιβλιογραφία για κάποιο θέμα και να χάσω δεκαπλάσιο χρόνο. Κάποιες φορές έχει πολύ περισσότερα απ' όσα θέλω. Και, όταν αναζητάς κάτι πολύ σύγχρονο ή κάτι στο χώρο του pop culture, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση με την Wikipedia.

Για τον μέσο χρήστη και τις καθημερινές χρήσεις, η Encarta σαν ψηφιακή εγκυκλοπαίδεια και η Wikipedia με την όλη φιλοσοφία της είναι πολύ πιο κατάλληλες από την Britannica. Ωστόσο, θα δημιουργηθεί τεράστιο κενό αν σταματήσει να εκδίδεται η Britannica. Προβλέπω όμως ότι η Wikipedia, με μέτρα που θα πάρει για την ενίσχυση της αξιοπιστίας της και την πολυεπίπεδη μορφή της (όπως π.χ. την Simple English Wikipedia) καθώς και με επιλεγμένες παραπομπές σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες και βιβλιογραφία, δεν θα αργήσει να ακυρώσει τις άλλες εγκυκλοπαίδειες. Αν δεν την προλάβουν ακολουθώντας μια αντίστροφη πορεία.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και την είχα πληρώσει χρυσάφι εκείνη την εποχή. (Μου φαίνεται, σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω σε ταβέρνες επί δύο χρόνια.  )


Ακολούθησες δηλ. τη συμβουλή του Κουτσόγιωργα, θυμάσαι; :)


----------

